# inside night shot of routan



## toddm1234 (Oct 5, 2003)

anyone have a night shot of the inside dash on the routan. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: inside night shot of routan (toddm1234)*

As you can guess night shot can be a bit tough to get without a whole set up, but here are a few quick pics for you.



























_Modified by Sawdust at 11:54 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## toddm1234 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: inside night shot of routan (Sawdust)*

Thanks a million!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: inside night shot of routan (toddm1234)*

Does anyone know if the blue backlighting on the speedo and tach can be changed? I really like the orangeish red in my BMW and think it would go well with the rest of the Routan lighting.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

I remember the interior of my Passat was red and blue. I loved it. The white speedo and tach scream "I am Chrysler!"


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (blizno)*

The gear selector isn't illuminated (the floor-mounted types are, like the Passat)


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (Air_Cooled_Nut)*

However, the gear selection shows up on the speedo, whether in manual-auto or regular auto mode ... would be hard to see on the gear shift as its up high on the dash and not down below on a console


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (Air_Cooled_Nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air_Cooled_Nut* »_The gear selector isn't illuminated (the floor-mounted types are, like the Passat)









The light would reflect off the windshield right back in your face. It would be a bad idea to light up the shifter.


----------

